# Struggles and Support > Medication >  >  What was the worst med you where on?

## Total Eclipse

What med did you not feel relief from? For me, it was Zoloft. Gave me too low of platelets and felt horrible migraines.

----------


## Otherside

Fluoxetine/Prozac. 

Bloody hell those pills were a nightmare. =/

----------


## HoldTheSea

Wellbutrin, Concerta, and Adderall. I don't know which one was the worst but they were all pretty bad.

----------


## MobileChucko

I suffer from panic disorder with panic attacks.  A psychiatrist that I saw just one time put me on Wellbutrin.  30 minutes after taking it, I was climbing the walls with the worst anxiety ever.  My current psychiatrist told me that she only uses Wellbutrin on patients that are so depressed that they can't get off the couch.  She would never give Wellbutrin to a person only suffering from an anxiety disorder, like me...  The wrong doctor prescribing the wrong medication is HELL!  Thank God I found the right doctor and the right medication... :;):

----------


## Antidote

Pristiq. I became manic / hypomanic and I also did not go to the bathroom for a fortnight.

----------


## Kimbra

SSRI's make me feel like shit.

----------


## fetisha

seroquel

----------


## lethargic nomad

> seroquel




My sister takes that.  She says it helps but jesus, after she takes it she sounds sort of drunk for a few hours.  Her words slur and she seems slow.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> My sister takes that.  She says it helps but jesus, after she takes it she sounds sort of drunk for a few hours.  Her words slur and she seems slow.



My grandmother takes it and starts bumping into walls with it  ::(:

----------


## Cornholio

> I suffer from panic disorder with panic attacks.  A psychiatrist that I saw just one time put me on Wellbutrin.  30 minutes after taking it, I was climbing the walls with the worst anxiety ever.  My current psychiatrist told me that she only uses Wellbutrin on patients that are so depressed that they can't get off the couch.  She would never give Wellbutrin to a person only suffering from an anxiety disorder, like me...  The wrong doctor prescribing the wrong medication is HELL!  Thank God I found the right doctor and the right medication...



Wellbutrin gave me something like absence seizures. A manager once found me lying on the floor with my eyes open, but I had no recollection of blanking out and falling out of my chair. I assume it was only a few minutes. She thought I just decided to lay there, when I came around I heard her saying, "what are you doing on the floor?". I was pretty confused. A few days before that, I was sitting up in bed waiting for my ex to come over. It takes 5 minutes to drive from his house to mine. He texted me he was on his way and I replied. Right after that I had a "seizure". He found me sitting up with my eyes open and following him, but not responding to anything he was saying. Weird. So, Wellbutrin was crossed off the list for good.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Seroquel was pretty bad for me. Prozac was also pretty bad. Seroquel just made me want to sleep 24/7, Prozac turned me into an absolute zombie. I didn't feel anything. It was the most horrible feeling in the world, worse than depression even.

----------


## CeCe

> Wellbutrin, Concerta, and Adderall. I don't know which one was the worst but they were all pretty bad.



Do you have ADHD? Concerta made me crazy.  :O_O:

----------


## Fallen18

I don't know why but Trazadone? It did the job of allowing me to sleep, but the headaches where worse than _any_ hangover I've ever had I was extremely sensitive to movement, minor sounds, as well as lighting. I was on Zoloft, Abilify and Trazadone.

Also when I was 8-9 I hated the ADHD medication I was placed on. I would always get in disagreements with my mom before school about not wanting to take it. Still had to though. If I dodged a dose at home the school nurse would make me take it. They just made me feel _really_ upset.

----------


## fetisha

trilafon

----------


## Ironman

When I was first "rediagnosed" as SA in the summer of 2004, my doctor actually questioned between that or bipolar disorder.  I was given Lithium (yes - it's like eating a battery!), and it took what OCD I thought I had and blew it up.  I would check things 10 and 20 times - I guess my attention span became that short.

After a week of taking the med, I told that doctor that I just had to stop taking it.  Something was definitely wrong.  She then tried Lexapro - did nothing, and then Paxil.  I have been there ever since.  Actually, I was up to 50mg/day at my worst point.  Today, I am at 20.

----------


## Otherside

> When I was first "rediagnosed" as SA in the summer of 2004, my doctor actually questioned between that or bipolar disorder.  I was given Lithium (yes - it's like eating a battery!), and it took what OCD I thought I had and blew it up.  I would check things 10 and 20 times - I guess my attention span became that short.
> 
> After a week of taking the med, I told that doctor that I just had to stop taking it.  Something was definitely wrong.  She then tried Lexapro - did nothing, and then Paxil.  I have been there ever since.  Actually, I was up to 50mg/day at my worst point.  Today, I am at 20.



Heard a lot of horror stories about Lithium. Never actually taken it and honestly I'm scared to. Hopefully I'll never have to. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ironman

> Heard a lot of horror stories about Lithium. Never actually taken it and honestly I'm scared to. Hopefully I'll never have to. 
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



I could understand that it works for some, but that's a different kind of drug.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I have heard horror stories about Trazadone. Ffs.

I've heard it leaves you with a hangover that you will never, ever forget. And I've heard you wake up in this "fog" that you can't snap out of.

----------


## Sagan

Buspar by far was the worst poison I ever took.

----------


## Rawr

Effexor.... That mess made me feel like a Zombie. 

Buspar was just candy to me.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I guess Lexapro. Useless for both anxiety and depression, at least for me. Felt extremely tired all the time. Dear SSRIs: I need help getting OUT of bed, not staying in it. >.<

----------


## polarblu

> I guess Lexapro. Useless for both anxiety and depression, at least for me. Felt extremely tired all the time. Dear SSRIs: I need help getting OUT of bed, not staying in it. >.<



Ditto... I've been on just about all SSRIs/SNRIs under the sun. Does not do crap for SA or depression. Right now I'm now I'm on Zoloft - and the only reason I take them is because I get brain zaps if I withdraw from them.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Ditto... I've been on just about all SSRIs/SNRIs under the sun. Does not do crap for SA or depression. Right now I'm now I'm on Zoloft - and the only reason I take them is because I get brain zaps if I withdraw from them.



I'm sorry you've not had good experiences either. Unfortunately, I'll be back on the med-go-round soon. I've got to give something at least a chance because I don't feel as though I've got a choice at the moment. Whatever it ends up being, I don't plan on it being forever. I do worry about things like withdrawal. Actually, I think Zoloft was what my doc named first when I expressed interest in trying another SSRI soon. Have to wait for a heart operation to be over with first though, before I change my meds. Hate this in-between state. I've never been in more need of help and it's so far away. Not a good feeling. Getting therapy, but not till late July. I'm kind of just my own therapist right now. I'm [BEEP] at it, tbh. I wouldn't hire me!

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Have to wait for a heart operation to be over with first though, before I change my meds.



Heart surgery?  ::(:  **bearhugs** does that have anything to do with the problem your dad had a few years back?

Btw I remember how much Lexapro sucked for you... I really hope you'll find something that actually works next time. *Fingers crossed*




Envoy? de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Heart surgery?  **bearhugs** does that have anything to do with the problem your dad had a few years back?
> 
> Btw I remember how much Lexapro sucked for you... I really hope you'll find something that actually works next time. *Fingers crossed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Envoy? de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk



Thanks Kirse no nothing do to with what my dad had although I was checked for that. That would likely be something that happened years down the road, if it were going to happen. Minimally invasive procedure for SVT. I'd care less but I have to be awake for it and there's no set time frame for how long it'll take :/. I wish they'd give me the damn appointment date, which the were supposed to do weeks ago. Anyway, I'll just be glad when it's done so I can get on with everything else. The whole sudden heart condition thing outta nowhere skyrocketed my anxiety. Other recent events haven't helped but that's mainly the issue. After the diagnosis I was in the ER with a panic attack a week later. I've never, ever, in my life experienced anxiety that strong before. It's funny; you have a problem your whole life and you think you know everything about it, or at least your specific case. Things change though. Time has helped a lot (it's been a few months now I think). The whole nature of the issue terrifies me and I am actively trying to change that, but it's near impossible when I can't change my meds or go to therapy yet. Typically I pride myself on being more reasonable and not blowing things out or proportion. Life's been shitting on me for a solid year now though lol so I'll be damned if anybody tries to tell me it's not a little justified. Baby steps?  :Tongue:

----------


## Kirsebaer

> Thanks Kirse no nothing do to with what my dad had although I was checked for that. That would likely be something that happened years down the road, if it were going to happen. Minimally invasive procedure for SVT. I'd care less but I have to be awake for it and there's no set time frame for how long it'll take :/. I wish they'd give me the damn appointment date, which the were supposed to do weeks ago. Anyway, I'll just be glad when it's done so I can get on with everything else. The whole sudden heart condition thing outta nowhere skyrocketed my anxiety. Other recent events haven't helped but that's mainly the issue. After the diagnosis I was in the ER with a panic attack a week later. I've never, ever, in my life experienced anxiety that strong before. It's funny; you have a problem your whole life and you think you know everything about it, or at least your specific case. Things change though. Time has helped a lot (it's been a few months now I think). The whole nature of the issue terrifies me and I am actively trying to change that, but it's near impossible when I can't change my meds or go to therapy yet. Typically I pride myself on being more reasonable and not blowing things out or proportion. Life's been shitting on me for a solid year now though lol so I'll be damned if anybody tries to tell me it's not a little justified. Baby steps?



So sorry to hear you've been going through a rough patch  ::(:  I hope your anxiety will become more manageable once the surgery is over with.. I can totally see how knowing that you actually have a heart condition could trigger the worst panic attacks, since the beginning of a panic attack feels a lot like the beginning of a heart attack (at least in my experience) and the fear of dying can make things escalate pretty fast. 
I'll keep you in my thoughts, E.! <3 


Envoy? de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk

----------


## Ironman

Lithium.

I was tested for bipolar disorder......twice.  I don't have it.

In fact, for the week I was on lithium - it was like eating a battery......for OCD.  I can't remember a time that I was so OCD in my entire life.  I mean, checking things 10 and 20 times - my attention span must have been reduced to nothing on that stuff and they call it a stabilizer?!  I had to beg the doctor to get me off of it.

Then there was Geodon, the medication for schizophrenia......in my case my anxiety was so severe, I could not sleep if I tried.....for days due to worry and fear.  That stuff was just a strong sleeping pill, to the point I was groggy all day.  I was only on that for a couple of months.

----------


## Cassie

Serqual i was on it at 10 and it made me feel high and completely out of it made me gain at least 70 pounds my 2nd one would be ablify and Latuda both caused severe reactions as well as other pills that made me obsessively sleep. As well as some as a kid according to my mom made me hostel and violent

----------


## Otherside

I'm on Seroquel at the moment. It's a drug which works for me, but which has really, really horrid side effects. (Some of the nastiest I've had). 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cassie

Thorazine was also a horrible experience I only got it through injections when showing signs of behavioral or anger issues I would go from feeling hostile and mad to getting the injection and just having no emotion just laying on the couch like unaware it also altered my taste buds it seemed like everything I enjoyed I no longer did and I had extreme dry mouth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Smalm

Risperidone. That medication made me very lightheaded and gave me very bad heart palpitations. It was suspected that it caused QT prolongation, which can be fatal. My doctor told me to never be on an anti-psychotic meds ever again.

----------


## Relle

Lexapro, made me feel like the walls were moving and everything felt spacey. It was weird, never again

----------


## Total Eclipse

Wellbutrin. Its made my OCD 10 times worse.

----------


## Ironman

I am in the midst of transferring from Paxil to Cymbalta.....after 14 years.  I gained a total of 60 pounds over the 14 years.....12 of them in the last 18 months alone; I still tried to exercise, but would take naps all the time - 20mg became too much.  My lunch as work was only a package of Star-Kist tuna, a handful of almonds, a handful of Pringles, and a fruit cup.....and I was still gaining weight!  My regular doctor was willing to take over the prescription and help me wean off of it himself.  It's a six week process to increment down as a I increment up on the Cymbalta.  I am starting week 5 tonight (I had two weeks of 15mg of Paxil/20mg Cymbalta, then two weeks of 10mg Paxil/30mg Cymbalta, then two weeks of 5mg/60mg Cymbalta, then week 7 is only 60mg Cymbalta.  I have already noticed weight loss in the last four weeks alone.

----------

